# M16 lower + AR15 upper + 830 rounds = destruction



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

This guy is crazy... he fires this thing in full auto until something fails just to see what would fail first.

https://www.full30.com/video/f8a39753e6950ee1a11d02b1d7a2fa7c


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

rjd25 said:


> This guy is crazy... he fires this thing in full auto until something fails just to see what would fail first.
> 
> https://www.full30.com/video/f8a39753e6950ee1a11d02b1d7a2fa7c


That was interesting to watch. I wonder how many rounds it would take for the barrel to fail under semi-auto firing instead of the full auto that he did?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

For some reason I get an error message when clicking on the video. Is it the one where the barrel and handguard self destruct?
You could ruin just about any weapon under sustained full auto fire.


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> For some reason I get an error message when clicking on the video. Is it the one where the barrel and handguard self destruct?
> You could ruin just about any weapon under sustained full auto fire.


The muzzle brake flies off and the barrel explodes. It is just crazy to watch someone peel off that many rounds in that succession. The barrel was cherry red and the guy must have spent 1K in ammo plus probably 3 hours loading all of the mags. LOL.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

wow..simply wow..


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

rjd25 said:


> The muzzle brake flies off and the barrel explodes. It is just crazy to watch someone peel off that many rounds in that succession. The barrel was cherry red and the guy must have spent 1K in ammo plus probably 3 hours loading all of the mags. LOL.


The barrel probably got hot enough to droop some, then things would go down hill rapidly from there.


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The barrel probably got hot enough to droop some, then things would go down hill rapidly from there.


that is exactly what happened.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Slippy said:


> That was interesting to watch. I wonder how many rounds it would take for the barrel to fail under semi-auto firing instead of the full auto that he did?


Semi auto I think the shooter would wear out or the gun would fail from fouling before anything else happened.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)




----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I want to watch but it keeps redirect to the rats bs.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

For you fun, education and just because we can. The newer version of the M60. Been around awhile I have fire it. The M60A4. Those that do not know the m60 it is a 308.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Always fun to watch someone else burn a ton of ammo. This is a real confidence booster in the system. Now, could an AK 47 endure 800 rounds on full auto?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> Always fun to watch someone else burn a ton of ammo. This is a real confidence booster in the system. Now, could an AK 47 endure 800 rounds on full auto?


 No it can not. Good reason he is one handing it. and good luck hitting much.





Notice that man on the M60a4 was experienced. Even on a bipod shot placement of full auto that long is not something you do day one.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Safety first! You should never hand your full-auto AK to a monkey...


----------

